# Vaccine-all of the rave



## Mr. Ed (Dec 11, 2020)

I am curious why the media promotes death as a marketable cause for covid vaccination. The object of this orchestrated infiltration is to cast fear and chaos in the minds of millions so there can be no question but to follow. 

I know 4 people who had covid and survived without difficulty. Why is there not information about the lives of covid survivors than the number of fatalities? The truth of the matter is the information given is not conclusive and as responsible adults the decision we make regarding the vaccine will have long-lasting effect on society and those in control. 

Oh well.


----------



## Mat (Dec 11, 2020)

Mr. Ed said:


> I am curious why the media promotes death as a marketable cause for covid vaccination. The object of this orchestrated infiltration is to cast fear and chaos in the minds of millions so there can be no question but to follow.
> 
> I know 4 people who had covid and survived without difficulty. Why is there not information about the lives of covid survivors than the number of fatalities? The truth of the matter is the information given is not conclusive and as responsible adults the decision we make regarding the vaccine will have long-lasting effect on society and those in control.
> 
> Oh well.


It was written already they are thinking about issuing vaccination cards for all citizens which would have businesses refuse service if you were not up to date.  I think that order would take place the same day pigs fly.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 11, 2020)

You're quite right, figures rarely talk about survival rates, but that doesn't alter the fact that thousands are dying  every day from Covid-19. People are free to have the vaccination or not and take the risk of being amongst those who don't survive.
It's not beyond possibility that people who have not been vaccinated will be denied access to other countries  etc..


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 11, 2020)

"_*It's not beyond possibility that people who have not been vaccinated will be denied access to other countries etc.."*_

With all the protests over being asked to wear a mask, can you imagine the protests and riots if that happens?


----------



## Judycat (Dec 11, 2020)

Blah. If my doc offers the vax free of charge I'll take it. It will be a while before I build enough antibodies so I'll still wear a mask and avoid close social contact. These things aren't that difficult for me. I don't care what anybody else does as long as they let me alone. That includes not being stupid and holding up the line in protest.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 11, 2020)

It's not about the ones that are surviving Ed. It's about the millions that are dying. Not everyone can get over it.

People aren't just gonna get vaccinated because they're told to. Some actually want to try to stay safe from harm. Unfortunately the information so far on these vaccines isn't looking good.


----------



## win231 (Dec 11, 2020)

Mr. Ed said:


> I am curious why the media promotes death as a marketable cause for covid vaccination. The object of this orchestrated infiltration is to cast fear and chaos in the minds of millions so there can be no question but to follow.
> 
> I know 4 people who had covid and survived without difficulty. Why is there not information about the lives of covid survivors than the number of fatalities? The truth of the matter is the information given is not conclusive and as responsible adults the decision we make regarding the vaccine will have long-lasting effect on society and those in control.
> 
> Oh well.


^^^ Bingo.  They can't sell any drug or vaccine without horror stories about what may happen if you don't get it.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Dec 11, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Blah. If my doc offers the vax free of charge I'll take it. It will be a while before I build enough antibodies so I'll still wear a mask and avoid close social contact. These things aren't that difficult for me. I don't care what anybody else does as long as they let me alone. That includes not being stupid and holding up the line in protest
> 
> 
> win231 said:
> ...


----------



## asp3 (Dec 11, 2020)

Finding the number of survivors is simple math.  You know that at least the number of reported cases subtracted by the number of deaths is the number that have survived thus far.  If you want a more accurate answer take the number of reported cases as of one month ago and subtract the deaths.  The two numbers will not be off by a considerable percentage.

That number however will not give you the number of people who have survived who are facing long term effects of having had Covid-19.  However we don't really have a good measure of the true percentage of survivors with long term effects because it hasn't been long enough for many of them.  Also some of the long term effects only show up as the result of having had tests before someone was infected and after they have recovered.  For example some studies have noted measurable cardiovascular damage or long term lung damage after a person was infected even if they don't perceive the effects affecting their health.

I don't think that the media is colluding with drug companies or governments to try to sell the vaccine.  I think there are many people alarmed by the number of deaths which have occurred as a result of the virus and various actions or inactions related to preventing it's spread.

They also don't know if people who have been given any of the vaccines (and each will need to be tested separately) also stop being able to infect others after being exposed to the virus.  So even if people have been vaccinated they should be prepared to wear a mask for a while.

I will probably get vaccinated after they open up vaccinations to my age group.  My son will have gotten one of the vaccines because he's a healthcare provider and my father will probably get it because he wants to feel like he's more protected from the virus.  As a result I'll have good genetic examples of possible side effects for me.  I'll also be able to see the results of millions of people older than me being vaccinated.

I personally don't think there will be any backlash to people not being able to visit other countries without vaccination proof.  One often needs to have vaccinations to visit many countries, it just adds more and a different vaccine.  Also I'm willing to bet a large percentage of people who don't want to wear masks aren't that interested in visiting other countries.


----------



## asp3 (Dec 11, 2020)

Mr. Ed said:


> Propaganda?



I don't think it's propaganda when a huge majority of health professionals think it's the right course of action.

Do you think the anti-mask, anti-covid vaccination news coming from certain sources is propaganda?  It certainly fits the definition to me more than vaccination promotion reporting.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 11, 2020)

I've seen reports about people who are survivors but of course there is more in the news about serious cases and deaths. Scare tactics...maybe. But despite that I just saw that 58% of Americans do not plan to take the vaccine. This global tracker lists cases, recovery and death stats. Also on the site are other tabs which link to various statistical information.
https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/map.html


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 11, 2020)

I'm telling you we are screwed.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Dec 11, 2020)

In the beginning, there were reports that all deaths in certain places were being listed as Covid whether the case or not.
So how do we know that these numbers that are being reported today are accurate?


----------



## asp3 (Dec 11, 2020)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> In the beginning, there were reports that all deaths in certain places were being listed as Covid whether the case or not.
> So how do we know that these numbers that are being reported today are accurate?



I'd like to see reputable reports about that.  I do agree that there were rumors that it was happening and some people said one of their nurse friends said it was happening.  However I have yet to see any credible reporting that is true.

What I have seen is reputable reporting that the death rates seen in various places are too high above expected levels for the covid numbers to make up the difference.  So the reputable reports I've seen are saying that the deaths attributed to covid are too low and the real number is higher.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 11, 2020)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> In the beginning, there were reports that all deaths in certain places were being listed as Covid whether the case or not.
> So how do we know that these numbers that are being reported today are accurate?


We don't. Hell we don't even know if our COVID test results are accurate.


----------



## win231 (Dec 11, 2020)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> In the beginning, there were reports that all deaths in certain places were being listed as Covid whether the case or not.
> So how do we know that these numbers that are being reported today are accurate?


We know they're not accurate.


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 11, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I'm telling you we are screwed.


Game over!   

Tony


----------



## StarSong (Dec 11, 2020)

I know more people who have survived cancer than have died from it.  Same with heart disease and diabetes.


Becky1951 said:


> "_*It's not beyond possibility that people who have not been vaccinated will be denied access to other countries etc.."*_
> 
> With all the protests over being asked to wear a mask, can you imagine the protests and riots if that happens?


Entry to other sovereign nations isn't a right, it's a privilege that may or may not be extended.


----------



## Mat (Dec 11, 2020)

The early count tally was fed by increased payouts for medical services for Covid care.  One thing about government payment, it is never on the straight and narrow side, always someone out there that will gladly pad a bill.  Due to being an election year this was suddenly thrust out there to get a vote, by both sides no doubt.  I don't want to find out first hand just how bad it really is if you should be exposed.  I prefer to sit here by myself as I usually do and watch the rest of the world deal with it.  I don't live any differently than I did before it started other than wearing that dust filter in public places.  I have shortness of breath already and the mask does not help.  I can still deal with that but it's the fogging of my glasses due to that silly dust filter that really gets me worked up.  Oh, and the one time I removed the mask once outside and accidentally pulled my glasses off only to break on the sidewalk.  It really happened I'm not making it up.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 11, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I just saw that 58% of Americans do not plan to take the vaccine


Wow!  Where did you see that, Diva?


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 11, 2020)

Mat said:


> The early count tally was fed by increased payouts for medical services for Covid care.  One thing about government payment, it is never on the straight and narrow side, always someone out there that will gladly pad a bill.  Due to being an election year this was suddenly thrust out there to get a vote, by both sides no doubt.  I don't want to find out first hand just how bad it really is if you should be exposed.  I prefer to sit here by myself as I usually do and watch the rest of the world deal with it.  I don't live any differently than I did before it started other than wearing that dust filter in public places.  I have shortness of breath already and the mask does not help.  I can still deal with that but it's the fogging of my glasses due to that silly dust filter that really gets me worked up.  Oh, and the one time I removed the mask once outside and accidentally pulled my glasses off only to break on the sidewalk.  It really happened I'm not making it up.


Pretty much me too. Over the past year I think we have gone out to an indoor restaurant maybe  3x...but compared to my friens, I live on the wild side


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 11, 2020)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Pretty much me too. Over the past year I think we have gone out to an indoor restaurant maybe  3x...but compared to my friens, I live on the wild side





Mr. Ed said:


> I am curious why the media promotes death as a marketable cause for covid vaccination. The object of this orchestrated infiltration is to cast fear and chaos in the minds of millions so there can be no question but to follow.
> 
> I know 4 people who had covid and survived without difficulty. Why is there not information about the lives of covid survivors than the number of fatalities? The truth of the matter is the information given is not conclusive and as responsible adults the decision we make regarding the vaccine will have long-lasting effect on society and those in control.
> 
> Oh well.


I’m curious to know if the 70%we need to have vaccinated in order to reach herd immunity, thereby beating this thing for good, includes those who have already had it and survived.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 11, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I know more people who have survived cancer than have died from it.  Same with heart disease and diabetes.
> 
> Entry to other sovereign nations isn't a right, it's a privilege that may or may not be extended.


Yes, but that fact wouldn't stop protests
For me its not an issue, I have no plans to travel out of the US.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 11, 2020)

I agree with @asp3 on this one.  Besides which, who exactly would people protest against.  Are Americans going to march in US streets because Italy won't let us in without proof of Covid vaccine plus a passport?  Small numbers might march in front of one of their embassies, but I think it would be mostly ignored.  


asp3 said:


> I personally don't think there will be any backlash to people not being able to visit other countries without vaccination proof. One often needs to have vaccinations to visit many countries, it just adds more and a different vaccine. Also I'm willing to bet a large percentage of people who don't want to wear masks aren't that interested in visiting other countries.


----------



## asp3 (Dec 11, 2020)

Mat said:


> The early count tally was fed by increased payouts for medical services for Covid care.



This article disagrees with you.  It ends with the sentence:

there is no evidence that New York City hospitals are inflating their case numbers.

https://www.reuters.com/article/uk-...-case-numbers-to-take-advantage-idUSKBN22I2KR

Please find a reputable report to back up your claim


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 11, 2020)

asp3 said:


> This article disagrees with you.  It ends with the sentence:
> 
> there is no evidence that New York City hospitals are inflating their case numbers.
> 
> ...


I just have this. My very good friend’s husband died, on the spot, in a car accident. Cause of death on death certificate was Covid. Hmmmm


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 11, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Yes, but that fact wouldn't stop protests
> For me its not an issue, I have no plans to travel out of the US.


Nor do I, Becky.


----------



## asp3 (Dec 11, 2020)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> I just have this. My very good friend’s husband died, on the spot, in a car accident. Cause of death on death certificate was Covid. Hmmmm



I'm sorry to hear about your friend's husband, my condolences to her.

OK, we have one reasonably credible report.  Where and when did this occur?  Do we know that there wasn't a Covid related side effect (stroke or heart attack) which could have caused the auto accident in which case it could be the cause of death.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 11, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your friend's husband, my condolences to her.
> 
> OK, we have one reasonably credible report.  Where and when did this occur?  Do we know that there wasn't a Covid related side effect (stroke or heart attack) which could have caused the auto accident in which case it could be the cause of death.


No I don’t, but he died at the scene and the accident was caused by someone running a stop sign. This happened in WI and I can’t remember the exact date but it was May or June. 
she was livid when she saw the death certificate but too grief stricken to fight it. I’m not saying this happens often, but just clarifying that it does happen.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 11, 2020)

@asp3 Thank you for presenting a calm, logical and well balanced view of the situation.  What we need more than anything right now are objective facts rather than hype, hearsay and rumors.  I appreciate your posts.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 11, 2020)

win231 said:


> ^^^ Bingo.  They can't sell any drug or vaccine without horror stories about what may happen if you don't get it.


If my son had died from COVID-19 I would have needed a straight jacket with 3 dead sons already.  It’s also about the survivors who do not wish to lose any more family members or bury any more loved ones or attend any more funerals.  Have some compassion for those that have to bury their dead.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 11, 2020)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> I just have this. My very good friend’s husband died, on the spot, in a car accident. Cause of death on death certificate was Covid. Hmmmm


Idk, COVID could have cause him to lose control of the car, coughing, lack of O2, etc. Similar when someone has a heart attack and dies in a car crash.  The heart attacks kills them,  not the car crash.


----------



## asp3 (Dec 11, 2020)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> No I don’t, but he died at the scene and the accident was caused by someone running a stop sign. This happened in WI and I can’t remember the exact date but it was May or June.
> she was livid when she saw the death certificate but too grief stricken to fight it. I’m not saying this happens often, but just clarifying that it does happen.



I'm sorry your friend had to deal with having an incorrect death certificate as well as the loss of her husband.  I'm sure that was just another thing piled onto an already awful situation.

I do agree that incorrect covid death counts have happened, but what I am trying to say is that there has not been any credible evidence presented that this has been a widespread issue.  The post I was replying to appeared to me to be saying that this was happening enough that it calls the number of deaths because of covid into question.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 11, 2020)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> In the beginning, there were reports that all deaths in certain places were being listed as Covid whether the case or not.
> So how do we know that these numbers that are being reported today are accurate?


A good friend of mine mentioned this to me. She just told me last night that one of The Temptations who passed this year was listed as a COVID death but that's not what he died from. She knows the group members and has inside information. But even before that she expressed suspicion about the numbers.


----------



## Mat (Dec 11, 2020)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> I just have this. My very good friend’s husband died, on the spot, in a car accident. Cause of death on death certificate was Covid. Hmmmm


My Mother died the first of last month and she was listed as having covid, this was in Las Vegas.  So she was put in a ward with no visitation and when she died she died of a badly infected artificial knee that was decades old.  For what ever reason the knee infection caused her death and she lay there for weeks with no knee.  I have no doubts there are hospitals upping the bill because it is slightly less than 30 thousand dollars more to be on a ventilator for 96 hours.  Doctors and Nurses do not do the billing, it comes from the hospital billing department or what ever you want to call it.  By the time you get the bill on just about everything in American healthcare it's hyper bumped.  I have no doubt it has been abused just like all federal programs that handout money.  I think it was pretty obvious looking at my Mother's knee she was not suffering from Covid.  I expressed my opinion only and people can believe it or not, I have no incentive to provide documents or written articles from people I never heard of or don't know.  In America if there is a special program to hand out money for any reason, there will be abuse.


----------



## win231 (Dec 11, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your friend's husband, my condolences to her.
> 
> OK, we have one reasonably credible report.  Where and when did this occur?  Do we know that there wasn't a Covid related side effect (stroke or heart attack) which could have caused the auto accident in which case it could be the cause of death.


One of many such articles:
https://www.mprnews.org/story/2020/04/07/covid19-death-certificate-change-stirs-controversy


----------



## asp3 (Dec 11, 2020)

win231 said:


> One of many such articles:
> https://www.mprnews.org/story/2020/04/07/covid19-death-certificate-change-stirs-controversy



Thank you!  It appears that it was a national policy back in April when tests were still in short supply.  It would be interesting to find out if policies changed after the tests became more available.

So the numbers my be too high but we're still left with death rates that are higher than expected plus the number of covid deaths.


----------



## asp3 (Dec 11, 2020)

I found this interesting page on the CDC website with a transcript of a webinar given in April with instructions for filling out death certificates.  You can actually watch a recording of the webinar if you want and I'll provide the link for that as well.  I only looked at the transcript and didn't read the whole thing.  The section I found interesting was what I've added below.

So the advice isn't to just list it as the cause, it's that using your best clinical judgement to decide whether or not to list covid as the cause.

Webinar link (has links to the transcript and slides as well)
https://emergency.cdc.gov/coca/calls/2020/callinfo_041620.asp

Transcript link
https://emergency.cdc.gov/coca/ppt/2020/04-16-20-transcript.pdf

Next slide. So, here, I'll give some specific guidance when it comes to COVID-19. Next slide. So, if COVID-19 is determined to be a cause of death, it should be reported on the death certificate, and it likely will be the underlying cause of death. And if that's the case, then it should be on the lowest line used in part one, and then any life-threatening complications that it leads to, such as pneumonia or ARDS would be on the lines above. If possible, testing should be conducted following CDC's recommendations for reporting, testing, and specimen collection, along with post-mortem testing as well.

If a definitive diagnosis cannot be made but it is suspected or likely, meaning you think the circumstances are compelling within a reasonable degree of certainty, then you can report it on a death certificate as probable or presumed. *And here we asked certifiers to just use their best clinical judgment in determining if COVID-19 was likely.* One note that I would like to make that we've been seeing is people reporting possible COVID-19 exposure. We don't really want people to report that. So, what we're asking you to do is to make a determination if you believe the decedent had COVID-19 and it was a cause of death, not merely that they were exposed.

Of course, lots of people can be exposed to the virus but not develop the disease. So, we want certifiers to make that determination. If they think COVID-19 was likely a cause of death, and then they can report it as probable or presumed. Generally, it is best to avoid abbreviations and acronyms, but COVID-19 is unambiguous. So, it is okay to report on the death certificate, and then any pre-existing conditions that may increase the susceptibility to the disease or exacerbate the disease, such as COPD, asthma, hypertension, diabetes, et cetera, those should be in part two.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2020)

With all the talk about the vaccine being available to different groups at different times, I wonder: Does anybody know how each one of us will be assigned to a particular group?  For instance, today I was talking to a friend who is in her 90's and has multiple medical problems, but nothing terribly serious, as far as I know. She has a lot of chronic illnesses.  She said she thinks she will be in Group 2.  (Group 1 is medical personnel and first responders.  Group 2 is people in nursing homes and similar facilities, and people with serious illnesses.) I don't think anybody is included in Group 2 just because they're elderly.

I was wondering how she knows that, and how will any of us know when our group has finally started receiving it?  I think deciding whether to put a person in Group 2 or Group 3 will be the hardest part of it.  Will we have to wait to get some sort of notification, or do we apply somewhere along the line, or what?


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 11, 2020)

They will administer in phases. This is what we have set up in Kansas.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 11, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I know more people who have survived cancer than have died from it.  Same with heart disease and diabetes.
> 
> Entry to other sovereign nations isn't a right, it's a privilege that may or may not be extended.


Yup, it is up to them who they let in.  Just like it is up to us who we let in.  Another question is, if you go unvaccinated to another country, will the US let you back in without quarantining first?  Or being vaccinated, or both?


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 11, 2020)

Mat said:


> The early count tally was fed by increased payouts for medical services for Covid care.  One thing about government payment, it is never on the straight and narrow side, always someone out there that will gladly pad a bill.  Due to being an election year this was suddenly thrust out there to get a vote, by both sides no doubt.  I don't want to find out first hand just how bad it really is if you should be exposed.  I prefer to sit here by myself as I usually do and watch the rest of the world deal with it.  I don't live any differently than I did before it started other than wearing that dust filter in public places.  I have shortness of breath already and the mask does not help.  I can still deal with that but it's the fogging of my glasses due to that silly dust filter that really gets me worked up.  Oh, and the one time I removed the mask once outside and accidentally pulled my glasses off only to break on the sidewalk.  It really happened I'm not making it up.


I very seriously doubt that this pandemic of covid 19 was "suddenly thrust out there to get a vote."  It's a pandemic.  People are dying.  It came when it came.  The virus doesn't care about election years.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 12, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I very seriously doubt that this pandemic of covid 19 was "suddenly thrust out there to get a vote."  It's a pandemic.  People are dying.  It came when it came.  The virus doesn't care about election years.


Virologists and epidemiologists have been warning about a global pandemic likelihood for decades.  If this was the long con, then I have to say it was well played.  Very well played.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2020)

Today's paper had an excellent cartoon by Rob Rogers.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 12, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your friend's husband, my condolences to her.
> 
> OK, we have one reasonably credible report.  Where and when did this occur?  Do we know that there wasn't a Covid related side effect (stroke or heart attack) which could have caused the auto accident in which case it could be the cause of death.


There are discrepancies for sure, and wonder if lately they have been clearing up.  Hub is a Fire Commissioner...the fire chief complained to him about a case where a senior citizen called in for an ambulance...he had fallen off a ladder and hurt his leg.  The dispatcher ask if he hurt...he said "of course I hurt...just fell off a ladder."  They listed him as a Covid case coming in to the hospital!.  

The fire chief was hacked off as the line guys have to get full geared up  to pick up the calls.

Hope its better now.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 14, 2020)

Here's a copy of the ingredients of the Pfizer vaccine.  This article appeared in USA Today on December 12.

'Nothing too surprising there': Pfizer COVID vaccine ingredients are pretty standard, experts say​Adrianna Rodriguez
USA TODAY


Experts say the ingredients in the COVID-19 vaccine developed by Pfizer and German partner BioNTech, which was authorized Friday by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration, looks pretty standard for a vaccine.

In a letter to the FDA, Pfizer listed the ingredients in its vaccine. They can be organized into four basic categories:

*Active Ingredient*


30 mcg of a nucleosidemodified messenger RNA (modRNA) encoding the viral spike (S) glycoprotein of SARS-CoV-2.
*Fats*


lipids (0.43 mg (4-hydroxybutyl)azanediyl)bis(hexane-6,1-diyl)bis(2-hexyldecanoate), 0.05 mg 2[(polyethylene glycol)-2000]-N,N-ditetradecylacetamide, 0.09 mg 1,2-distearoyl-sn-glycero-3- phosphocholine, and 0.2 mg cholesterol)
*Salts*


0.01 mg potassium chloride
0.01 mg monobasic potassium phosphate
0.36 mg sodium chloride
0.07 mg dibasic sodium phosphate dihydrate
*Sugar*


6 mg sucrose 
*Coronavirus updates:*Vaccine distribution has begun; FDA officials assure public that Pfizer vaccine is safe

“Nothing too surprising there,” said Dr. Matthew Heinz, a hospitalist based in Tucson, Arizona. “It’s a normal way of packaging up medications for people.” 

The only active ingredient in the vaccine is the messenger RNA encoding the viral spike of SARS-CoV-2. This describes the modified mRNA that contains the code for cells to make the spike protein specific to the virus that will help create antibodies to attack it.

The next keyingredient on the list is the lipid molecule, a small ball of fat, that contains four components. Some of the components, like cholesterol, are natural to the body. Other components, like the polyethylene glycol (PEG), are not.

PEG is used in a range of pharmaceutical, cosmetic and food products, according to FullFact.org, a registered charity and nonprofit company from England that fact-checks and debunks false or misleading claims.

There have been rare cases of allergic reactions to products with high concentrations of PEG, such as some commonly used laxatives, but the Pfizer vaccine contains a tiny amount of the substance – only enough to maintain the integrity of the lipid molecule.

Heinz said if there was any part of the vaccine that could trigger a mild allergic reaction, it could be one of the fat components but that is very rare.
“We’re talking about a number of relatively mild reactions that you can count on one hand” out of tens of thousands of people in the study, he said.
The lipid molecule protects the mRNA. Without it, the mRNA would be broken down inside the body before delivering the genetic code to the cell. This protective ball of fat is very fragile, which is why the vaccines have to be stored at subzero temperatures with dry ice or a special freezer until five days before use.
The list of salts may seem like complicated chemicals, but Heinz said they are variants of salt natural to the body that keep the pH – the acidity or basicity of a solution – balanced. The combination of these salts helps the body absorb the solution and protects the fatty molecule and mRNA.
*Debunking false claims:*No, the COVID-19 vaccine doesn’t cause infertility in women
“That’s just pretty basic chemistry,” Heinz said.
The sugar protects the vaccine during the freezing process. Sucrose is a glucose molecule that tastes sweet and stabilizes the vaccine in subzerotemperatures.
Before the vaccine is injected into a patient’s arm, health care providers add an extra 2.16 mg of sodium chloride per dose. The additional salt is meant to further balance the pH right before injection.
“It’s a lot of science, these vaccines take a lot of work,” Heinz said. “(But) people should not be in any way concerned or bothered by that list (of ingredients).”

_Follow Adrianna Rodriguez on Twitter: @AdriannaUSAT. 
Health and patient safety coverage at USA TODAY is made possible in part by a grant from the Masimo Foundation for Ethics, Innovation and Competition in Healthcare. The Masimo Foundation does not provide editorial input._


----------



## StarSong (Dec 14, 2020)

Thank you for this ^^^^, @Butterfly.


----------

